# slurry ?



## wineomaker (Feb 15, 2012)

I have an cellar craft showcase Ltd release Pinot Noir going now and would like to start a batch of skeeter pee with the slurry, at what SG of the pinot do I rack it off the slurry without any harm to the wine itself, any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Arne (Feb 15, 2012)

I would guess somewhere between 1.000 and 1.010. Do your kit instructions say when to rack the first time? That might be when I would it off the slurry. Arne.


----------



## wineomaker (Feb 15, 2012)

Arne the instructions say to rack it at 1.000 or lower, I don't know if that's to low of a SG to start a batch of Skeeter pee or not


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 15, 2012)

wineomaker said:


> Arne the instructions say to rack it at 1.000 or lower, I don't know if that's to low of a SG to start a batch of Skeeter pee or not



If it were me, I'd rack it a little early, say at 1.010 to 1.005. It shouldn't hurt the wine any and your yeast will be a bit healthier.


----------



## Arne (Feb 16, 2012)

Minnesotamaker said:


> If it were me, I'd rack it a little early, say at 1.010 to 1.005. It shouldn't hurt the wine any and your yeast will be a bit healthier.



Lon came up with the recipe and he has made way more batches than I have. I would follow his instructions if it was me. Arne.


----------



## wineomaker (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Lon and Arne


----------

